# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  What does this saying mean?

## mashamania

impossible d’avoir le beurre, l’argent du beurre et le derriere de la cremiere en prime  
thanks!

----------


## Wowik

Нельзя иметь масло, маслянные деньги и зад молочницы в награду.  ::  или
Нельзя иметь (одновременно) масло, деньги за масло и зад молочницы в награду. 
Что-то типа:
Три горошка на ложку. 
(Хотя в пословице горошков два).

----------


## translationsnmru

> impossible d’avoir le beurre, l’argent du beurre et le derriere de la cremiere en prime  
> thanks!

 More or less the same as "You can't have your cake and eat it too."

----------

